# Gain 20lbs of muscle in 6 weeks with TREN Liqua-Vade - Only 500 Bottles available



## Primordial (Dec 13, 2009)

​

*Dear IronMag,*

Several months ago we discontinued topical 1-T TREN -- the best selling and most powerful steroid product we ever released.

Since then, we've received numerous comments from customers wanting us to bring the product back, if only for a second, so they could get their hands on a great muscle building steroid without having to actually break the law.

We decided to give the customers what they wanted -- _and then some_.

Until Jan 1st we will be offering a very limited supply of oral TREN Liqua-Vade. This product is TREN ONLY, and is more powerful than anything we've ever produced.

Since we only have a couple weeks to sell this product we only produced 500 BOTTLES, and that's ALL we are going to produce. Once this limited production run is sold out, it's gone for good.


​



*The Final Ruling -- Time to Act ​*
In early December 2009 the DEA officially announced that "TREN" aka, _19-Norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione_ [aka, _Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione_] will be classified as an illegal class III controlled substance on Jan 4th, 2010.

Read here to get the full scoop -- FR Doc E9-28572

This means after the 4th of January you won't be able to legally buy this stuff anywhere.

It's funny to read the sales pitches from other companies that sell _"legal steroids"_ that are _"just like the real thing"_. How about this -- _TREN is the real thing_ -- and on Jan 4th it will be listed as a banned anabolic steroid right next to _trenbolone_, _winstrol_ and the infamous _methandrostenolone_.

If you're reading this before the ban, you should feel lucky -- You still have a chance to get your hands on the most ass kicking product you will ever experience. _(if you can click "buy now" fast enough)_



*TREN, Trenbolone and a bit of History​*
TREN is not trenbolone, nor will it ever convert to trenbolone. But its molecular structure and activity is damn close.

Just take a look at the similarity of their structure below -

​

User feedback tells us that TREN has the same muscle hardening and fat melting effects as trenbolone. The benefits from TREN largely come from its conversion to a steroid hormone called _dienolone_. _(which is even closer to trenbolone)_

It only takes a single conversion in the 17th position to convert TREN to dienolone. This conversion happens in the blood and liver by the enzyme _17b-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenas_e.

The muscle building potency of dienolone lies somewhere between testosterone and trenbolone, making it a formidable anabolic. (1-4) Just like trenbolone, dienolone doesn't convert to estrogen or DHT, and it's very thermogenic. That's why we call this product "TREN" because the gains are very much like trenbolone. It's not uncommon for users to shed pounds of fat while gaining 15-20lbs of solid muscle in 4-6 weeks.



*Strength of a Guerilla -- Size of Mammoth​*
TREN Liqua-Vade will build muscle quickly and more intensely than you are probably prepared for. Your skin won't be prepared to stretch as fast as your muscles will grow. Your tendons will hardly be prepared for the animal strength you will discover.

Here is some advice -- If you have never used an anabolic steroid compound, then start slow with this product. Make sure you have built up a solid natural muscular base and always make sure you are thoroughly warmed up before shooting for a personal record.

Besides, even if you aren't ready to use TREN right away, that's fine. The product will last for at least two years.

Within 4 weeks, you will notice the following effects -


Lean muscle gain of 15-20lbs
Harder, denser muscles
More definition and vascularity
Increased strength and power
Heightened aggression and energy

*Oral TREN Liqua-Vade -- 4x more powerful than original 1-T TREN ​*
This time, the stakes are even higher than before. This new limited edition oral TREN Liqua-Vade is 4x more powerful that our previous 1-T TREN topical cream.

We've accomplished this by packing 3x more TREN in to our new oral TREN Liqua-Vade compared to our previous 1-T TREN topical.

Secondly, absorption is up to 3x better with our new oral Liqua-Vade technology. With the higher amount of TREN and improved absorption, results are expected to be 3-4x more dramatic than the original 1-T TREN. _(which was already a powerhouse)_

Plus, this is a TREN ONLY product. No DHEA. No other hormones. You cycle and dose exactly to your needs and build any custom cycle you want.

​



*Liqua-Vade Delivery Technology -- Injection in a Glass ​*
Using oral TREN with our Liqua-Vade technology is almost as exciting and seeing the results.

Just pull out your dose of TREN with the oral syringe, fire it into a glass of water and shoot it down.

Within seconds, the lipid based TREN solution will start penetrating the membranes of the oral sublingual cavity. As you swallow, the solubilized TREN particles will absorb through the eso****us. By the time the TREN Liqua-Vade gets to the stomach, the TREN will be invading your blood stream, flowing right to the muscles and attaching to the anabolic receptors.

To learn more about the advanced technology of this liquid oral delivery system, visit here -- Liqua-Vade



*Dissolving your Liver and Exploding your Heart​*
The mass media likes to publish "sensational news" that TREN and other legal steroids will kill you. That just isn't reality, but there are side-effects to consider.

The most important side-effect to be aware of is reduction of natural testosterone production. DO NOT use TREN for any longer than 6 weeks, and always have a post cycle therapy (PCT) ready before starting a cycle! If your irresponsible and you cycle longer than this, it can cause permanently lower your testosterone production!

So, if you want testosterone levels to return to normal, do not use TREN longer than 6 weeks and make sure to run PCT after using TREN. For more information on PCT, please visit the Official PCT thread here -- The Official PCT Thread - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums

No matter what, you should not use this product unless you are over the age of 21.

Other side effects may include -


Loss of libido*
Itchy nipples**
Hot sweats
Insomnia
Aggression
Unfavorable change in LDL/HDL cholesterol

*NOTE:* All side-effects listed above would return to normal within 1-2 weeks of discontinuing TREN.

Hair loss seems to be fairly mild or non-existent with TREN because it doesn't convert to DHT, nor does it have an intrinsic androgenic potency powerful enough to cause hair loss in most men. Liver stress is minimal as well because TREN is non-methylated.

Running an anti-estrogen with TREN will offer no additional value since TREN cannot convert to estrogen, nor will it cause estrogen levels to increase.

* Loss of libido can be mostly avoided by supplementing with Dermacrine or Sustain Alpha during the cycle. These products support the body's sex drive.

** Vitex at 460mg/day can be used to help avoid itchy nipples or gyno. Keeping the dose of TREN Liqua-Vade below 150mg/day will also help avoid any problems with gyno.



*The Taste of TREN - Dosing​*
We flavored oral TREN with a pleasant Vanilla Ice Cream flavor, but I have to warn you of something. 

The first thing you will notice if you take a direct shot of TREN to the mouth is the _burn_. This is the nature of pure TREN. If you want the "full experience" then go right ahead and take the direct shot, but don't say I didn't warn you.

If it's too much for you, I personally recommend _"Option 3 - The Worm Shot"_ to avoid the oral burn.

​

You will take TREN Liqua-Vade 3x per day to keep blood levels as steady as possible. This will help minimize side-effects by keeping blood levels from spiking, while also ensuring you get the best results.

We recommend two different dosing protocols based on your experience -

Moderate dose -- 2mL, three times daily.

OR

Maximum dose -- 3mL, three times daily.​
If you are going to run the recommended dose of 2mL three times per day then your bottle will last 6 weeks. If running the maximum dose of 3mL three times per day then your bottle will last 4 weeks.

We recommend not exceeding a 4 week cycle if you run the full maximum dose.



*Keeping Gains with the Recovery Stack​*
​


The Xtreme Hardcore Muscle Stack will provide you with 1 bottle of TREN Liqua-Vade and a full 30-day post cycle therapy (PCT).

This stack will have you completely covered for your cycle of 1-T TREN, and your recovery after the cycle to ensure you keep as much gains as possible. _(and it will save you about $20)_

Check it out here - Xtreme Hardcore Muscle Stack



*Guaranteed to Transform​*Obviously, we won't be able to accept return on this product 8 weeks from now, but here is an offer -

Take a 5mL hit as soon as your bottle of TREN Liqua-Vade arrives. Wait 5 minutes. If it doesn't make you feel like a raging animal capable of tearing a tree from the ground, send it back to me, and I'll make sure you get a full refund. Heck, I'll save the bottle for my next cycle, or give it to anyone of the employees here who have been dying to snag a bottle from our warehouse.



*The Final Call​*
The price for our limited edition TREN Liqua-Vade is $79.95.

That's 80 bucks for a 6 week supply, or a 4 week supply if you want to run the ultra high dose.

Go ahead and search online to find a comparable product at a better price. I can tell you with certainty that it does not exist. Our goal with TREN Liqua-Vade was to produce the most potent TREN product ever seen by the industry, and offer it for an incredible value.

If you missed out on the last bottles of 1-T TREN, don't miss out on this. Remember, we only have 500 bottles of TREN Liqua-Vade.

If you're lucky enough to get a bottle I thank you for supporting us.

Enjoy your new muscle growth for 2010! 


Yours in health & fitness,

Eric Potratz 
_Primordial Founder & President
_
Questions?

Phone - 1-503-841-6702
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance




_References -

1. Towards the mapping of the progesterone and androgen receptors.
Ojasoo et al.
J Steroid Biochem. 27 (1-3):255-69, 1987

2. A comparison of progestin and androgen receptor binding using the CoMFA technique.
Loughney DA, et al.
J Comput Aided Mol Des. Dec;6 (6);589-81, 1992

3. Unique steroid congeners for receptor studies.
Ojasoo, Raynaud.
Cancer Research 38 (1978) 4186-98

4. Disposition of 17 beta-trenbolone in humans.
Spranger, et al.?? 
J Chromatogr 564 (1991) 485-92_


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 13, 2009)

This is probably going to be the last "legal" non-methylated oral steroid of this caliber. Not for the begginer at that dose. Good work Primordial!


----------



## Mags (Dec 14, 2009)

*Huzzah!*

Glad they managed to make a liquid TREN version. I'm definitely going to pick this up to run later in the new year. Pirate, what do you think would work well with this in a stack? I had tremendous gains from 1-T (the cream) and H-drol, and am keen to see if I can have another effective cycle with TREN alongside something else.

Cheers.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 14, 2009)

Mags said:


> Glad they managed to make a liquid TREN version. I'm definitely going to pick this up to run later in the new year. Pirate, what do you think would work well with this in a stack? I had tremendous gains from 1-T (the cream) and H-drol, and am keen to see if I can have another effective cycle with TREN alongside something else.
> 
> Cheers.



I personally think the hdrol and TREN would be a great stack.

-Eric


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmm. not looking to jump in now, but does it have a shelf life? if not i might stock up


----------



## Mags (Dec 15, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> hmmm. not looking to jump in now, but does it have a shelf life? if not i might stock up



It says it'll last for two years, so worth getting a couple in, methinks.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 15, 2009)

I would expect liquid to have a relatively shorter shelf life, buy I don't know. X-tren and H-drol should be good for recomp and strength. Of course, the best thing to stack any oral with is testosterone. Maybe madol and tren for size.


----------



## Mags (Dec 15, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> I would expect liquid to have a relatively shorter shelf life, buy I don't know. X-tren and H-drol should be good for recomp and strength. Of course, the best thing to stack any oral with is testosterone. Maybe madol and tren for size.



Apologies, Pirate, but is Madrol similar to P-Plex or have I got that wrong?

If we were strictly talking non-injection substances, what would be the better stack for growth: M-drol and Tren or P-Plex and Tren? I know the two methyls aren't all that different regarding effects, but would be good to get your $0.02.

Soz to do the whole 'throw a load of questions in', too, it's just I am thinking about what I can run for next year with this Tren if I can get any.

Cheers.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 15, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> I would expect liquid to have a relatively shorter shelf life, buy I don't know. X-tren and H-drol should be good for recomp and strength. Of course, the best thing to stack any oral with is testosterone. Maybe madol and tren for size.



The blood levels from our Liqua-Vade TREN are going to look close to this (SEDDS) -







-Eric


----------



## Primordial (Dec 16, 2009)

We've only got about 50 bottles left now... Thanks for making this a success for us! We appreciate your business!

-Eric


----------

